# Milk is coming in



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

And there's a part of me that's glad about it and a part of me that is sad.

And of course the part of me that has no idea what to do about it.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

Is there a Milk Bank in your area? Could donating be something you may consider?


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Your mixed emotions are 100% understandable.

Please accept my families condolences









Would you find comfort in donating your milk? I wouldn't want you to do something that lengthens or increases the pain of your loss.


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
Your mixed emotions are 100% understandable.

Please accept my families condolences









Would you find comfort in donating your milk? I wouldn't want you to do something that lengthens or increases the pain of your loss.









:


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

If you don't want to donate and just want to dry up you can:
bind with an ace bandage
put cabbage leaves against your breasts including the area under the armpit
take sage capsules 2 -3xdaily or drink 3 cups sage tea a day (it doesn't taste good)

All this will help dry it up. There are meds that can be prescribed to do so as well.

Lorrie


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Mama. I just wanted to offer you a hug.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I've spent all day thinking about this. I was honestly planning on donating once the baby was born, but now I don't think I can handle it. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel like if my little one can't have it, then what's the point...

I'm trying to relieve the engorgement at this point with hand expression and getting nowhere fast... I've got to get some relief before I head to bed, though.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

My best friend just had a loss at about the same gestation as you. Cabbage leaves were the only thing that brought physical relief for her.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry, mama. I was just thinking about you today and wondering how you are doing.

I think whatever decision you make about your milk is the right one for you. Please don't feel guilty if you decide not to donate. Pumping is a huge commitment of time and energy.

Motherlove Herbals makes a sage tincture to help dry up milk. I am sure it tastes absolutely icky but it would also be more effective than just taking sage capsules.

Taking a warm shower where you let the water just hit your breasts without manually stimulating them may help as well.

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I've spent all day thinking about this. I was honestly planning on donating once the baby was born, but now I don't think I can handle it. I feel horrible saying this, but I feel like if my little one can't have it, then what's the point...

I'm trying to relieve the engorgement at this point with hand expression and getting nowhere fast... I've got to get some relief before I head to bed, though.


Soak green cabbage leaves and store this (cabbage soaking in water) in the fridge! Shortly before you put the cabbage on your breasts -- break it up into pieces. This will help release some of the soothing properties in the cabbage!

Hope this helps!

Hugs to you!


----------

